# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Пьесы. Татьяна Москвина - Па - де - де. Аудиокнига. Слушать онлайн.

## Lampada

*Published on Mar 23, 2014 - * Аудиокниги онлайн *Татьяна Москвина - Па - де - де. * 
Аудиокнига, слушать онлайн.
Год выпуска: 2006
Автор: *Татьяна Москвина*
Жанр:* Пьеса*
Издательство: Радио России Санкт-Петербург
Тип: Аудиоспектакль 
Продолжительность:* 01:17:12* 
Описание: Танец двоих — так можно перевести на русский язык балетный термин «Па-де-де». Это грустные и веселые истории о любви. *Три новеллы, в каждой из которых мужчина и женщина и вечный спор между ними:*  *1. «Развод по-петербуржски»*
Потрепанный герой-любовник после очередного -- седьмого -- развода приходит поплакать в жилетку к своей старой боевой подруге, у которой у самой на шее дочь, муж-бездельник, выжившая из ума мамаша, дом культуры "Светлячок" и никакой личной жизни в течение девяти лет.  *2. «Список Шилкиных»*
Некий "новый русский" составляет список гостей к своему юбилею и ругается с молодой красавицей-женой польского происхождения.  *3. «Не делайте бисквиты в плохом настроении»*
Веселый кондитер из города Славска пытается утешить бисквитами разочаровавшуюся в жизни бездарную поэтессу с вычурным именем Регина Морская. 
Все эти на первый взгляд не имеющие ничего общего диалоги на самом деле об одном и том же. О том, что главным талантом была молодость, о том, что жизнь обманула и оказалась совсем не такой, какой она представлялась в юношеских мечтах, когда все были полны сил и надежд, любили и пели. 
Песни отца драматурга, известного питерского барда Владимира Москвина, служат в спектакле связующей нитью: они звучат в каждом эпизоде и заставляют предположить, что все герои пьесы: и успешные карьеристы, и мечтательные неудачники, и спившиеся артистические натуры -- были когда-то одной дружной компанией.  *Исполнители:* 
«Развод по-петербуржски» - *Светлана Письмиченко, Александр Лыков, Ирина Цветкова* 
«Список Шилкиных» - *Елена Руфанова, Евгений Баранов* 
«Не делайте бисквиты в плохом настроении» - *Светлана Коренникова, Эра Зиганшина, Владимир Коренников, Сергей Дрейден*

----------


## Lampada

*РАЗВОД ПО - ПЕТЕРБУРЖСКИ *  
Продолжительность - *23:48* 
Действующие лица:
Люся Варухина
Саша Лямчик, её давний друг. 
Действие происходит весной, когда в Санкт-Петербурге по ночам разводят мосты. 
Квартира Люси Варухиной. В её комнате прибрано, и на столе - приметы ожидания гостей: закуска, бутылочка. Люся Варухина, энергичная женщина средних лет, нервно ходит по комнате и нещадно дымит. 
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ (истошно): Лююся!
ЛЮСЯ (подходя к двери): Что, мама? Что ещё?
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Костя опять ест! Весь рассольник съел!
ЛЮСЯ: Мама, я вас прошу, дайте мне покой. Я человека жду, понимаете?
Ложитесь спать, мама, пусть Костя ест сколько влезет. В конце концов, это мой муж.
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Муж! Не было мужа и это не муж.
ЛЮСЯ: Начинается, Господи ты боже мой…
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Люююся!
ЛЮСЯ: Что, мама?
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: У Кати завтра физкультура! Ты форму ей положила?
ЛЮСЯ: Утром положу, мама, утром.
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Ну, конечно. Как на охоту идти - так и собак кормить.
ЛЮСЯ: Мама, иди спать.
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Да, с вами уснешь. Вечным сном.
Звонок в дверь. Люся бросается и приводит САШУ ЛЯМЧИКА, понурого мужчину в джинсовом костюме не первой молодости и свежести - что в равной мере относится и к костюму, и к мужчине.
ЛЮСЯ: Сашенька, милый (целует его), давай, тут раздевайся, а то у меня сам знаешь - всё заминировано. Мать орет весь вечер.
САША покорно и на редкость печально снимает ботинки.
ЛЮСЯ: Я уж тебя жду, жду, на нервах вся… Вот, возьми мои тапочки.
САША надевает маленькие, совсем не подходящие ему по размеру шлепанцы.
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Люююся!
ЛЮСЯ: Мама, хватит!
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Ну что, Лямчик развёлся?
ЛЮСЯ: Уйди, сорока-ворона! Телевизор отберу!
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Руки коротки!
ЛЮСЯ: Мама!
САША садится к столу и кивает головой, будто с чем-то соглашаясь.
ЛЮСЯ: Ну, золотой мой, сейчас выпьем, давай… (быстро и ловко разливает)… всё, всё, понеслись (после естественной паузы)… Ну, что? Бери, бери, холодец, оливье, давай, кушай… Ну, что?
САША: Развелись.
ЛЮСЯ горестно вскрикивает.
САША: Днем. В три часа.
ЛЮСЯ: А где же ты ходил с трех часов?
САША: Так.
ЛЮСЯ: А она - что?
САША: Что - она? Чертова кукла. Улыбается. Я, говорит, на вас, Александр Сергеевич, зла не держу. Расстанемся друзьями. Я, знаешь, Люся, смокинг взял напрокат и машину… «вольво». Подъехал к суду к этому, солнце светит, капает отовсюду… и она стоит, ручкой мне машет… Я белый шарф через плечо перекинул, шарф тоже взаймы взял - говорю, мне на выступление ехать, извини, что вырядился… а она говорит… а я думала, ты нарочно к разводу приоделся. Догадалась, тварь…
ЛЮСЯ: И вот ты сам виноват. Нечего было на москвичке жениться. Им только деньги нужны, больше ничего. У них там с детства счётчик в голове, и всё такое… А ты что - нищий музыкант, что с тебя взять. Я тебе как друг скажу - самый это дурной брак у тебя был, из всех пяти, что я знаю - вот глупей не придумаешь. На москвичке жениться! И всё хорошо, Саша, что хорошо кончается. Ты только кушай - холодец, оливье… рыбочка вот, видишь рыбочку? Я сама солила.
САША: Александр Лямчик - музыкант, импотент и пьяница - сегодня похоронил свой шестой брак.
ЛЮСЯ: Ура! (перехватив мрачный взгляд Саши, осеклась). - Давай, не чокаясь…
САША: Скоро буду в переходе играть…
ЛЮСЯ: Где?
САША: В переходе метро. Шапочку положу, и начну лабать - «Как упоительны в России вечера…» Отовсюду выгонят, и начну. «Две гитары за стеной жалобно завыли…. Чибиряк, чибиряк, чибиряшечка, с голубыми ты глазами - моя ду-шеч-ка!» Граждане, не побрезгуйте, дайте бывшему гитаристу на хлеб и водку!
ЛЮСЯ: Саша, ты это брось. Тебя всюду зовут, всюду любят, ты и в театре играешь, и в кафе приличном играешь, и детей учишь… И я тебе скажу - ты ещё найдешь свою дорогу. Светлый путь, да! Найдешь. И песни твои, которые ты сколько лет сочиняешь, все они пробьются. И пьешь ты не лучше других. Вполне прилично пьешь, то есть я хочу сказать - пьешь в границах. А про импотента, уж извини - это всё от бабы зависит. Я понимаю, как она тебя закомплексовала, гадюка!
САША: Ох, Люся моя дуся, что ты за человек, нет, ты не человек - андел.
Ты андел, а она, вот именно что гадюка - тощая, злющая… красиииваяяя…Взял девочку - на работу пристроил, карьеру ей делал, а она пела-пела, попой вертела - вертела, и довертелась. Лямчик ей ни к чему, Лямчик - пройденный этап. Мусор. Био-отходы. Эльвира отбывает в столицу! У Эльвиры большие планы на жизнь. Песни мои записала на кассету - в Москве, небось, будет раскручивать.
ЛЮСЯ: А это и ничего. Пусть. Ты прославишься, денежки покапают.
САША: Что-о? Да-а! Как бы ни так! От Эльвиры моей покапают! Ага! Всё сама заберет, а если стану рыпаться - ещё и прирежет!
ЛЮСЯ: Господи, как же ты с такой жил… Да ты перекрестись обеими руками, что от нее избавился.
САША: Так и жил. Любил… Знаешь, как говорится - ночная кукушка дневную перекукует… Она, ну, давала жару, да…
ЛЮСЯ: Не знаю, чего там куковать. Тощая, чернявая, вся как лещ - из костей… Вкус у тебя, Саша, так себе - на баб, я имею в виду. Такой ты мяклый, добрый, как бублик - а тянет тебя на подлючих баб. Что Ленка твоя - прости господи, что Верушка -поблядушка… Одна Маринка была человеком, так ты же её и бросил ради этой Эльвиры. Вот у тебя и песни такие грустные потому. Пришла-ушла, любила - забыла. Тра-ла-ла… где же весна.
САША: Чего ты дразнишься? Когда это я пел «ушла-пришла»? Ты считаешь, я что - Игорь Николаев? Полная бездарность, да? Ты так считаешь? (встает, нелепо ходит в шлепанцах) Так и скажи, правду скажи, что я Игорь Николаев, помойное ведро и мыльный пузырь! А то всё подругу дорогую из себя строишь!
ЛЮСЯ: Ты сдурел совсем? Ладно, я понимаю, день такой… Садись, что скачешь как… страус. Сам знаешь, что глупость сказал. Прекрасно знаешь, кто с тобой двадцать лет носился. И кто в долг давал. И концерты кто устраивал, когда вся ваша «шизгара» была в подполье. И кто в больницу к тебе три месяца ходил, когда ты пьяный разбился. Я ходила, я давала, я устраивала.
САША: Ты, Люся, ты… я ничего, я так. Только, знаешь, насчет вкуса - я тоже могу сказать… Тоже, знаешь, муж твой… странный человек. Мне совсем не нравится. Такой высокомерный, и бормочет, бормочет, не разбери чего. И такой урод! Не знаю, как ты с ним… Нет, Катя чудесная девочка, но Костя твой - извини. Извини. Не представляю даже - как это ты, живая, веселая и с таким чудищем, извини…
ЛЮСЯ: Костя - мой муж. Точка. Больше мы с тобой ничего обсуждать не будем. Это судьба. Моя судьба. Моя семья.
САША: Я понимаю и замолкаю. Очень торжественно. «Моя судьба». Да какая там судьба, Люсь? Повесила камень себе на шею и таскаешь. Работаешь, тянешь воз, кормишь этого урода. Он уже лет десять ничего не делает, вообще ничего. Гнала бы ты его, а? пока не поздно. Сейчас ещё могла бы найти кого-нибудь. Я удивляюсь, вот люди как сладко устраиваются - садятся другим на шею и ножки врозь. А ты знай своё - «мой муж и точка».
ЛЮСЯ: Костя - отец моей дочери.
САША: Люсь, ну хватит, а. И ты знаешь, и я знаю, какой он отец. Душить таких отцов надо ещё в колыбели. Помню, явление Христа народу - как он на твоем дне рождения вышел в грязном халате, тапки на босу ногу, вообще антисанитария! обвел всех взглядом, хмыкнул как Мефистофель - и скрылся в пещере. Что он там делает годами в своей комнатенке? Спит, что ли?
ЛЮСЯ: Костя - талантливый человек. Он пишет.
САША: Что он пишет? Кто это видел? Нет, он рехнулся, давно, его лечить надо.
ЛЮСЯ внезапно начинает рыдать.
САША: Люся, ради бога! Люсенька, прости!
ЛЮСЯ рыдает в голос, басом.
САША плещет ей в лицо минеральной водой.: Люська, отбой! Всё! Всё, я сказал! Сегодня я должен реветь, а потом твоя очередь!
ЛЮСЯ: Сейчас, Саша. Сейчас. Сашенька, если бы ты знал, как я живу! Как я живу! Что это за жизнь! За что такая жизнь! Саш, ведь я…по женской части никогда не была счастлива. Ведь мы с Костей… вот когда Катю зачинали… вот это последний раз у нас и было…
САША (пораженный громом): Пятнадцать лет назад??!!
ЛЮСЯ: Мне с ним сразу… как-то не очень… а потом всё хуже и хуже. А он такого высокого мнения о себе, ему ничего нельзя сказать… а потом он как-то одичал, реформы его совсем подкосили в смысле психики. Из школы он давно уволился, потому что ученики очень жаловались, что совсем непонятно и что учитель заговаривается, а предмет важный - история всё-таки… он тогда решил книгу писать и вот засел в своей конуре и не выходит почти. Ест по ночам. Мама ругается. Катя плачет, ей стыдно… Я работаю на износ. Саша, ведь я сберегла свой домик, свой уголок, свой маленький дом культуры имени когда-то Якова Свердлова, а теперь - дом культуры «Светлячок», и в аренду сдаю всего двести метров, и все кружки сохранила! У меня триста ребятишек учится! Я и в мэрию, я и к спонсорам, я и в газеты, и вот - крутится, вертится, кипит мое дело. Я на работе человек. Прихожу домой - я никто, ничто и звать никак.
САША: Люсенька, ты что - пятнадцать лет… без никого?
ЛЮСЯ: Нет, было десять лет назад, но там получилось грустно, и пять лет назад, недолго, один месяц, когда в отпуске была.
САША: Я не знал. Я думал, ты такая… бойкая, столько знакомых…
Людмила Варухина, дом культуры «Светлячок»! Полгорода тебя знает.
ЛЮСЯ: Толку - то что? Ой, Саша, я не умею… не знаю, как, что.. боюсь.
Всего боюсь. И потом - я некрасивая.
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Люююся! Костя ест тушеную капусту! Всё съедено! Я завтра уезжаю!
ЛЮСЯ опять начинает рыдать. САША: Люська, не смей. (В сторону голоса) - Алевтина Игоревна! У нас разговор серьёзный! Пусть Костя кушает!
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: А ты развелся?
САША: Сегодня развелся. (Трясет и гладит Люсю, чтоб она успокоилась) ГОЛОС (удовлетворённо) - А я что тебе говорила?
САША: Вы молодец, Алевтина Игоревна. Вы мой домашний Нострадамус!
ГОЛОС: Да уж настрадалась, настрадалась.. Смотри, Лямчик, скоро двенадцать - не опоздай на мосты. Мосты в два разводят!
САША: Спасибо! Я в курсе!
ЛЮСЯ: Это каждый день крики. Каждый день!
САША: Люсь, давай выпьем. У меня тоже с собой припасено… давай. (хлопочет) - За нашу и вашу свободу!
ЛЮСЯ: Ты кушай… холодец, рыбочку… Ты ничего не кушаешь!
САША: Я кушаю. И ты кушай.
ЛЮСЯ: Куда мне кушать. Разъелась от нервов как индейка.
САША: Нет, ты очень похудела в последнее время. И похорошела.
ЛЮСЯ: Я? Да я уже и на женщину стала не похожа. Хожу как солдат, говорю басом. Платья как-то криво сидят… А люди меня уважают - как настоящего солдата, который не подведет в бою. Господи, как я умела любить! Как хотела любить! Почему ты не дал мне любви! (топает ногой) Хочу любви!
Хочу быть возлюбленной!
САША: (несколько испуганно) - Ну, и будет. Всё будет. Ты потерпи.
ЛЮСЯ: Что будет? Ничего не будет. Ладно, ты меня прости, что я так тебя гружу.
САША: Я твой друг. Грузи меня, грузи! А на что нужны ещё друзья!
ЛЮСЯ: Хотела тебя поддержать, а сама расклеилась.
САША: А, бывает. Нормально, хорошо…
ЛЮСЯ: Я ремонт сделаю в «Светлячке», у себя не сделаю, а для людей сделаю… Спортивный зал открою. Клянусь, открою! Если бы я сейчас умерла! Если бы умерла! Сколько бы людей за моим гробом шло! А эти… правильно говорил Иисус Христос: и враги человеку - кто? Домашние его.
Притаились, жабы… молчат… Споём тихонечко? (запевает) - Льет ли теплый дождь, падает ли снег…
САША: Я в подъезде возле дома твоего стою…
ЛЮСЯ: Жду что ты придешь…
САША: А быть может - нет…
ЛЮСЯ И САША: Стоит мне тебя увидеть - ОО! - как я счастлив… (самозабвенно исполняют сию бессмертную песенку). Допели и смеются.
САША: Люська, какая жалость, что я на тебе не женился!
ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Концерт окончен?
ЛЮСЯ: Женился на мне - ты? Да ты никогда и не смотрел на меня… так.
САША: Исключительно по глупости. И потом - ты меня никак не поощряла.
Мужчин надо провоцировать, заманивать в сети. А ты всё училась, училась, всё такая сурьёзная была. А я - человек несерьёзный. Музыкант, блям-блям, дурачок. Вот и просвистел я свою жизнь, Люсенька - ни жены, ни детей, живопырка однокомнатная у черта на рогах и - сколько поработаю, столько и поем. Пока не свалился. А ведь могу и свалиться, и что тогда? А тогда одна надежда - верный друг, боевой товарищ Люська и в больничку ко мне придет, и похоронит, если надо, и оградку сделает…
Так, значит, ты и есть моя настоящая жена, понимаешь? А всё остальное было - наваждение, мираж, колебание воздуха! Шесть жён, а! Не считая прочих заблуждений… Последнюю мою сучку загс проштамповал уже в графу «дети» - больше в паспорте места не было! Понимаешь, Люся - мужчина обязан управлять своим… вот этим местом. Не буду называть, из уважения к дому культуры «Светлячок», каким, но ты понимаешь. А у меня получилось, что не я его, а он меня вёл. И всё не туда. Надо было стараться, пробиваться, заявлять о себе - а я бутылочку в зубы, женушку очередную на коленки - и пошло-поехало, и плевать, и вейся, веревочка!
«Ой вы, кони, залетные, слышен смех с облучка! Гимназистки румяные! От мороза чуть пьяные! Грациозно сбивают! Рыхлый снег с каблучка…»
ЛЮСЯ: Ты - чистый, легкий человек… Ты мне всегда нравился, Саш, но ты же пришел после армии к нам, в институт культуры, на третий курс, и женат был - второй раз. Уже тогда! Как тебе удалось в двадцать один год - второй раз! Саша, ты - ходок. Это навсегда, это не пройдёт. Так что я сразу тебя - ну, отмела в уме… Ты рыбочку совсем не кушал…
САША: Ты сама - моя рыбочка. Ры-боч-ка! Выпьем. Я - твой верный рыб. Нам нужна родная стихия - и вот она, прозрачна и бледна! лейся, песня, на просторе! Не горюй, не плачь, женаа! (обнимает Люсю)- Какая ты… горячая…
ЛЮСЯ: Саша…
САША: А мосты развели. Развелись наши мосты… Помнишь песенку…
ЛЮСЯ: Помню.
САША: Споём?
САША и ЛЮСЯ поют:
Лишь стоит далёким звездам
В небе ночном засветиться,
Одна половинка моста
Шепчет - давай разводиться…
Ах, мосты, мосты, мосты,
Людям служите привычно,
Но никто не знает вашей жизни личной!
Вздохнули вдвоём упруго
Над пробегающей льдиной
И вот уже друг от друга
Прочь разошлись половины…
Ах, мосты, мосты, мосты,
Людям служите привычно,
Но никто не знает вашей жизни личной!
Но стали такси и люди
У переправы толпится.
Вздохнули мосты: ну, будет.
Видно, придется сходиться…
Ах, мосты, мосты, мосты,
Людям служите привычно,
Но никто не знает вашей жизни личной! (стихи Владимира*Москвина ::  ЛЮСЯ: Какие у тебя были чудесные песенки… И будут, и будут, тебе ещё до пятидесяти - ого-го! А сколько сделано…
САША: Ничего, моя Люсечка, не сделано… а черт с ним… (целует Люсю в шею) - а что тут у нас? Тут норка? Там живет ежик? Да?
ЛЮСЯ: Ой..
САША: Я никуда не ухожу… Мосты развели, я развелся, я теперь свободный человек…
ЛЮСЯ: Ой…
САША: Люся, ты - прекрасная женщина, ты - печка, ты - яблоня… Ты мой душистый стог сена…Я хочу зарыться в тебя… Люся…
Свет милосердно гаснет.
Рассвет. Люся и Саша спят. Люся вдруг резко садится на кровати.
ЛЮСЯ: Что? Сколько времени… (взгляд её падает на спящего Сашу). - ААА! (Люся зажимает себе рот рукой и вспоминает происшедшее ночью). - Мама дорогая! Ооо. Что теперь делать. Шесть часов. Через час все встают. Я пропала. Какого черта! Двадцать лет дружили и на тебе. Ооо. Стыд какой.
Сашка, Сашка, вставай, давай, просыпайся, аврал…
САША просыпается и смотрит на Люсю без выражения лица. Потом удивляется. : Люся? Люся? (оглядывает обстановку) Люся… Люся… О! Люся! Люся! Люся!
ЛЮСЯ: Тихо. Что люся, люся, разлюсился.
САША (укоризненно) - Люся… Какая ночь!
ЛЮСЯ: Только молчи! Господи. Стыд какой. Друг называется. Двадцать лет дружили - и вот. Ну, как это называется?
САША: Секс.
ЛЮСЯ: Молчи! Кругом враги. Надо тебя вывести по тихому.
САША: А завтрак? Кофе, круассаны… Поцелуй на дорожку… Люсь, что за дела… Мы не дети..
ЛЮСЯ: Там - мать. Там дочь. Там муж. Понимаешь? А тут - ты. Это кошмар.
САША: Это не кошмар. Это…дружеский визит. Кошмар - это пятнадцать лет без мужчины.
ЛЮСЯ: Ой, без мужчины! Не было мужчины и ты не мужчина.
САША: Не согласен.
ЛЮСЯ: Нет, в этом смысле всё было в порядке. Но есть другие смыслы.
САША (пытаясь обнять Люсю) - А ну их, все эти смыслы…
ЛЮСЯ: Отлипни. Одевайся, быстро.
Саша обиженный одевается. САША: Все гонят, все клянут… мучителей толпа… Носок один. Второго нет.
ЛЮСЯ: Ну, я не знаю, ищи.
САША: Нету носка.
ЛЮСЯ: Так пойдешь.
САША: Я не могу без носка. Нога замерзнет.
ЛЮСЯ: Тогда ищи!
САША: Нету!
ЛЮСЯ: Какого черта… Вон твой носок - на шкафу висит.
САША: Как он туда попал?
ЛЮСЯ: Так ты раздевался… в экстазе…
САША и ЛЮСЯ захихикали.
ЛЮСЯ: Не стыдно - напоил девушку, пристал…
САША: А если у меня страсть запылала?
ЛЮСЯ: Знаю я, что у тебя запылало… Оно от огненной воды у тебя очень пылает.
САША: Не согласен. Я тобой увлекся. Поманило меня!
ЛЮСЯ: Я уже трезвая, так что не вкручивай. Давай уговор, как друзья: головой тряхнули и забыли. Совсем. Навсегда. Хорошо?
САША: Жалко…
ЛЮСЯ: Пошли, я тебя выведу… партизанскими тропами…
САША: Люся, дай щечку…
ЛЮСЯ: В другой раз.
САША: Суровая ты… Поехал, на свою холостяцкую квартирку. А там пусто и голодно.. Может, зайдешь? Споем…
ЛЮСЯ: Когда мне по холостяцким квартиркам ходить? Я сутками на работе.
САША: А то - заходи..
ЛЮСЯ: (подумав) Нет. (ещё подумав). Нет, всё-таки нет. Не надо этого, Саша…
САША: Как скажешь, дорогая… (Задумчиво, в зрительный зал) - Вот ведь эти мосты, а? Каждый раз попадаю в историю… Идти некуда, ложишься, где бог постлал - и пожалуйста…
ЛЮСЯ: (Задумчиво, в зрительный зал) - Ладно, бывает… Только мечтать не надо. Десять лет назад тоже, помню, мосты развели, остался у меня один - а потом все глаза проплакала… Ох, уж эти мосты… (САША и ЛЮСЯ уходят) ГОЛОС ИЗ-ЗА СТЕНЫ: Будет покой старому человеку? Будет или нет, я вас спрашиваю?!.. А Костя твой и чай весь ночью выпил - грел, грел чайник, шаркал по кухне как таракан… Физкультуру Кате не забудь положить, мамаша! Побежала, на кривых ногах! А толку что с него, с козла разведённого… Говорила, предупреждала - мосты в два разводят, нет, сидят, ля-ля-ля, тополя, за двадцать лет не наговорились, водки не напились, тоже парочка, гусь и гагарочка… Вот помру - каждый день меня будешь вспоминать, Людмила, вот попомни мое слово…  
(Конец первого па-де-де)

----------


## Lampada

Па-де-де №2. 
24:00 -   *СПИСОК ШИЛКИНЫХ* 
Действующие лица:
БОРИС ШИЛКИН
ЭВА ШИЛКИНА, урожденная Эва Шепальска, его жена 
 Действие происходит в загородном доме Шилкиных, зимой, в наши дни.
Зала в доме Шилкиных. Борис Петрович Шилкин, солидный, строгий мужчина, в дорогом спортивном костюме и меховых тапочках, пьёт чай и читает газету. 
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Генделевич зашатался, определённо зашатался. Зря Пауковский делает вид, что ничего не происходит. Это может повредить…
Придётся ехать в министерство на той неделе. Следует напоминать о себе, но не следует суетиться. Генделевич суетился - и что выиграл? Только новых врагов.
Входит Эва Шилкина, привлекательная женщина, немного ленивая и манерная в движениях. Она полька и говорит с легким акцентом.
ЭВА: Боричек, ты завтракал?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да, милая, не стал тебя будить. Что-то мне зябко, барахлит котел, что ли? Скажи, чтоб посмотрели.
ЭВА: Так воскресенье, Боричек, Ольга Николаевна только завтра придёт..
Как я много спала… Ох, эта ваша полярная зима! Я так и не привыкла за пятнадцать лет…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Можно подумать, ты из Эфиопии приехала. Или в Польше и зима лучше?
ЭВА: Лучше… она такая мягкая, ласковая…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Умора вся эта провинциальная Европа. Я вот понимаю, на России можно умом тронуться. Есть от чего. Или там - Америка. Даже Китай. А то - под микроскопом страну не разглядеть, а гонору, а самомнения!
ЭВА: Как это говорится - мал золотник, да дорог. Велика фигура, да дура.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: И кто это - дура? Страна, в которой ты благоденствуешь - дура?
ЭВА: Не мучай меня с утра. Я сказала просто так. Я не хочу спорить, милый. Слушай, этот новый крем, по-моему, дивный… Смотри, как кожа разгладилась?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Смотри у меня - чтоб без русофобии в моём доме… Ты машину помыла?
ЭВА: Завтра помою…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Грязнуля… И сережку потеряла мою… знал бы - не дарил … Вот что ты за женщина?
ЭВА: Да, женщина, а ты как думаешь?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Я с тобой разучился думать… Знаешь, кажется Генделевич зашатался.
ЭВА: Разве твоего департамента это касается?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Впрямую не касается, но есть косвенные обстоятельства.
Некоторые гарантии, некоторые договорённости могут повиснуть в воздухе.
Хорошего мало… Устал я от кадровой чехарды. Ничего прочного. Хоть бы годик без тревоги пожить, чтоб все сидели на своих местах… без мельтешни без этой. Опять в министерство ехать…
ЭВА: Когда?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: На вторник поеду. В понедельник они там все как собаки некормленные.
ЭВА: Боричек, ты сегодня хотел список составить, на юбилей. Надо уже определиться…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Хорошо, давай сейчас и напишем. Бери бумажку, пиши.
ЭВА: Вот… Значит, двадцать первого января…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Это какой день недели?
ЭВА: Четверг.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ну, что ты. Какой четверг. Конечно, банкет в субботу, двадцать третьего, значит. Закажем зал в «Русской рыбе» - там прилично кормят. Гостей - человек пятьдесят. Это хорошо: пятьдесят на пятьдесят, на каждый мой год по гостю.
ЭВА: Итак, я пишу: номер один - Борис Петрович Шилкин. Номер два - Эва Шилкина, урождённая Шепальска.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ещё скажи: графиня Шепальска… У вас же там в Польше через одного - графы.
ЭВА: Через одного - графы, да, это ужасно. Куда лучше, когда через одного - алкоголики. Я шучу, не сердись, Боричек…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Так, два человека есть.
ЭВА: Номер три - мама?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Зачем мама? Она больная старушка, куда её тащить? Она и заговариваться стала, после инсульта. Нет, с мамой как-нибудь отдельно … Юбилей - это социальное мероприятие, деловое, вообще-то.
ЭВА: Тогда номер три - твой сын Витек?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ты что? У него сессия будет в разгаре. Пусть сидит в Москве, к чему это его дергать? Учится он хреново, нечего ему расслабляться. Сдаст сессию, приедет, тогда и отпразднуем.
ЭВА: Мамы не будет, сына не будет, а брат твой, Павел?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Что - о? Павел? Ты что - забыла? Я с ним второй год не разговариваю. Тоже мне, учитель жизни, народный трибун! Учить меня вздумал, как мне жить. Я - ему враг, чиновник, крапивное семя, казнокрад. Он скоро мне джихад объявит, священную войну. Чтоб духу его не было на моём юбилее.
ЭВА: Надо было тогда одолжить ему, на ремонт, помнишь, он тогда и озлился… А человек он очень хороший, Боричек.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ну, не было у меня свободных денег, я сказал - через полгода одолжу… И вот знаешь, родственникам одалживать - хуже нет.
Потом ни денег, ни родственников.
ЭВА: А Таню позовём?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Какую Таню?
ЭВА: Езус Мария, твою первую жену, маму Витека…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Что ещё за тени забытых предков? Я ее лет…лет пять в глаза не видел.
ЭВА: Но ты с ней двенадцать лет жил!
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ (искренне удивлен): Ну и что?
ЭВА: Хорошее надгробное слово примерного мужа… Скоро ты и обо мне так скажешь: ну и что?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Я не понял - ты меня у Таньки отбила и хочешь её теперь на банкет пригласить? Похвастаться, что ли? Покрасоваться?
ЭВА: Нет, мне как раз было бы тяжело её видеть, и мне нечем хвастаться.
Я просто думала, что на своё пятидесятилетие правильно звать родных, близких, тех, с кем прожил свою жизнь… Я бы так сделала. Но это твой банкет, я слушаю и повинуюсь. Кого мне писать дальше?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Так. Сам не приедет, мне он не по чину. Да он меня и не особо любит, ты знаешь. А вот Николай Сергеевич - это реально. Пиши:
Ховрин с женой - хотя эта жена, Господи, дура, набитая опилками, ну, тут ничего не поделаешь. Жен мы брали пятнадцать - двадцать лет назад и не всем так повезло, как мне.
ЭВА: Правда, Боричек, правда, с этим я согласна…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Потом: ну, верхушку департамента пиши всю. Кулько, Магазеев, Аюпов, Нигматуллин, Руммель, Эйделькинд, Четырская - Четырская одна, без мужа,- потом Петров и Карманников.
ЭВА: Ты же Петрова не переносишь…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Поэтому и зову.
ЭВА: Не понимаю… На свой день рождения - зачем звать неприятных людей?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: А что ты вообще понимаешь? Ты - асоциальный элемент.
Живешь всю жизнь на моей шее как у Христа за пазухой.
ЭВА: Не такой уж я асоциальный элемент… Я пытаюсь… В этом году три книги перевела… Не слишком тут много работы для меня, Боричек…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да я что, я доволен. Сиди дома, я согласен. Нужды нет никакой тебе работать, графиня Шепальска.
ЭВА: Олега Викторовича пишем?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да, обязательно. Он меня, слава Богу, с того света вытащил. Гениальный врач, очень приличный человек, остроумный, и - завотделением, в его - то годы. Пишем обязательно.
ЭВА: Слава Богу, хоть одного приличного человека нашел. А ты никого не хочешь позвать из молодости, из университета или из лаборатории? Я помню, эта пара… Маша и Ваня… как они нам помогали, ключи от квартир и дач доставали, когда мы… ну, когда был наш маленький пожар?
У вас же такая дружная была компания. Я хоть уже вас на закате застала, но помню - так весело было… Песни, танцы, КВН, капустники… Я тогда и Россию полюбила по-настоящему - за безумие, за бескорыстие, за этот… размах, да…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Разошлись мы все, Эва. Распались. Получилось, каждому - своё…
ЭВА: Не говори этих слов! Ты знаешь, что это за слова для Польши!..
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ.: Прости… Да, жили мы неплохо, бедно, весело… я вспоминаю с удовольствием. Но, Эвочка, звать сейчас абсолютно некого.
Нас разметало по полной программе. Уже и покойники есть, и эмигрантов полно, и алкашей безнадежных… Кое-кто в Москве, они вряд ли приедут…
Бабы? Безмужних опасно приглашать - начнутся истерики, а которые замужем - я их мужей не знаю, может, совсем люмпены… Вот, можно Сергейчика позвать, он с пути сбился, в артисты пошел, мне говорили - он заслуженный, большие роли в театре играет, зашился… хотя эти зашитые - вот хуже нет в компании… Нет, Эва, тут глухо. Надо, знаешь вот, пиши, надо этого журналиста, из «Ленправды» позвать, который интервью у меня брал. Он такой юркий, хитрый - далеко пойдет. Фамилия, кажется, типа Казинец… или Калинец…
ЭВА: Какая «Ленправда», Боричек? Ты имеешь в виду газету «Санкт-Петербурсгкие ведомости»?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да не один хрен, что ли? Так-так. Ну, пиши: херр Хельмут Айнсдорф, с супругой.
ЭВА: Ты приглашаешь Айнсдорфа?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: А как же.
ЭВА: Странно как-то. Ничего ты не боишься. Насколько я понимаю, ты получил от Айнсдорфа…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да, я получил от Айнсдорфа. И мы построили, наконец, бассейн, ты купила себе машину и, если я не ошибаюсь, кое-что ушло твоим польским родственничкам, так что бывший краковский горком тоже порезвился на мой счёт. Эта сделка была выгодна всем: город получил прекрасное оборудование немецкого качества, херр Айнсдорф - контракт на пять лет, что для него полное спасение в условиях экономического спада в его Дойчланде, я - взял своё вознаграждение. Где несчастные, обездоленные? Где вдовы и сироты? Кого я ограбил, а?
ЭВА: А если ты попадёшься?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Нет. Не попадусь. Попадаются по глупости и по жадности, а я не глуп и не жаден. Никаких долбаных вилл в Испании, миллионных счетов в Швейцарии, никакого беспредела. Всё тихо, аккуратно, интеллигентно. Курочка по зёрнышку клюёт. Что это ты надулась, а?
ЭВА: Про моих родственников ты даже… никаких идей, что их тоже можно пригласить… они нас принимали, ласкали… На кооператив тогда - они нам одолжили, да! И мама так тебя любила, защищала - всегда…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Вот только мне сейчас не хватало краковского горкома партии! Графьёв Шепальских! Деда твоего, ветерана Армии Людова с партизанскими рассказами, папашу-урожденного марксиста и маму-романистку из несчастной жизни великого польского народа. Полный набор шизофрении - пусть все любуются на пышное приданое моей польской жены.
ЭВА: Снег пошёл… Какой крупный снег… Сейчас прилетит Снежная крулева… Я всё слушаю тебя, Боричек и думаю: почему я тебя слушаю? Что со мной? Заколдовал меня, что ли, кто-нибудь? Я была чистая девочка, я любила тебя. Теперь я тебя совсем не люблю, Боричек. Я привыкла к тебе, и мне всегда надо было кого-нибудь слушаться, и я… не умею все время зарабатывать на жизнь, я слабая… мне надо при… при… как это по-русски? Прибежать? Нет, приобнять? Прилечь… пригодиться… привлечь… а! при-сло-ниться, да. Но это как-то совсем неинтересно получилось… Я надеялась долго… я не люблю ссориться… но.. Что это за список, Боричек? Это - большое дерьмо, этот список. И это твоя жизнь, такая, как сейчас есть и как ты её хочешь видеть.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Не понял… Я не понял, Эва, ты что говоришь?
ЭВА: Я говорю, что список, который ты мне продиктовал - дерьмо.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Нет, до этого, ты там щебетала что-то про люблю - не люблю.
ЭВА: Я тебя не люблю.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Давно?
ЭВА: Давно, да…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: И продолжаешь со мной жить?
ЭВА: Продолжаю, да…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: И что значит вся эта театральщина тогда, если ты живёшь со мной, владеешь имуществом, спишь, и ничего не заметно - любишь, не любишь?
ЭВА: Наверное, это ничего не значит. Такая мелочь, правда? Когда-то ты из-за неё поломал себе жизнь, из-за этой мелочи - моей любви. А теперь для тебя важны все эти… рожи. Тебе пятьдесят лет, и вокруг тебя - одни рожи. Наглые, лживые, жадные рожи. И ты сам…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Я сам - рожа? Говори, договаривай…
ЭВА: Я шла замуж за другого человека. Этот человек был молодой и смелый, он ничего не возглавлял и смеялся над всякими начальниками. Да, я транжира, я люблю комфорт, я люблю деньги, но почему, Боричек, почему у вас обязательно - если деньги, так надо терять себя? Деньги - это нормально, они во всём мире есть, их можно иметь - и быть человеком. А у вас так не бывает.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Так. (Молчит). Собирайся.
ЭВА: Куда?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Туда. К подружкам, к своим журналисткам, модельершам…
Давай, живи у них, пока развод. Я не позволю! Ты меня унижать не будешь, паразитка! Сидит у меня на шее, тварь и надо мной издевается! Господи, дома, выходной день, и нет покоя человеку. На работе война и дома война.
Хватит. Убирайся.
ЭВА (гордо): Пан желает развода? Пан получит свой развод. (Уходит) БОРИС один. Прошелся по комнате. Стукнул кулаком по столику.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ну и что? Ну и разведусь. Сейчас не совок, на парткоме разбирать не будут… Карманников вообще пидер, а всем без разницы.
Разведусь… Она думает, у нее там что-нибудь особенное, на женском месте?
Польская дрянь. Господи, я ж ее ненавижу. Вот убил бы. Мог бы убить.
Интересно, в самом деле, мог бы я ее убить? Не любит она меня, оказывается. Тварь, чистая тварь. Когда надо, любит! Когда что приспичит, так стелется! И хитрая какая. И, главное, морда у нее еще моложавая, еще может обольстить какого-нибудь лопуха русского. Отсудит у меня дачу и замуж выйдет. Нет, надо ее убить. Эва! Эва! Эва, черт тебя подери!
ЭВА (она переоделась в дорогу): Что вам угодно? Я собираюсь.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Да, это дело серьезное. Одних тряпок пять чемоданов.
Накупила на мои деньги. На мои грязные деньги накупила, говорю, тряпок.
ЭВА: Я тебе все оставлю.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: На кой мне ляд твои обноски? Забирай. Потом снесешь в комиссионный, когда сядешь на мель. Ох ты, на какую ж ты мель сядешь без меня, графиня Шепальска.
ЭВА: Лучше голодать, чем жить с ничтожеством.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ничтожество- это я?
ЭВА: Ты. Вор. Взяточник. Аферист.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ, издав короткое рычание, бросается на Эву и пытается ее придушить. Эве удается освободиться. Она бросается к камину и хватает чугунную кочергу.
ЭВА: Не подходи! Убью!
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ (хватается за голову)- Уходи, Эва. Не доводи до греха. Я, правда, убить тебя могу.
ЭВА: Езус Мария, как набросился. Ты как этот… кабан, вепрь, раненый зверь, да…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Эва, уходи.
ЭВА: Главное, чего ты завелся, я не понимаю. Я сказала что-то, так надо спорить, дискутировать, а ты сразу - развод, душить… Дикий русский мужчина.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ты - дура, ты ничего не знаешь. Я не вор. У меня нормальный цивилизованный бизнес. Я использую свои возможности, вот и все. Я хороший работник, лучше многих. В моем департаменте все чисто, за три года ни одной проверки…Ты воров не видела, настоящих. А я видел, Эва.
ЭВА: Вот ничего себе схватил, а? Теперь что у меня на шее, интересно, будет? Тебе надо спортом заниматься, Боричек. У тебя много лишнего этого… темперамента.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Главное, достала ты меня ужасно. Ведь кругом враги, Эва, кругом. Ты говоришь - друзья, друзей позвать, а какие могут быть друзья, когда они на мою дачу посмотрят - и у них от злобы все нутро горит.
Сейчас за рубль убить могут, а ты - друзья! Только семья, больше ничего.
Ты, мама, сын… если бы брат не оказался советской сукой, я ему, пожалуйста - зеленую бы улицу открыл. Пожалуйста! Разве я жадный? Честно скажи, в глаза мне посмотри - я жадный? Эва, было одно время, теперь другое время - я что, виноват в этом?
ЭВА: Вот у вас всегда - время, время… Может, и нет никакого времени.
Только люди есть. А времени и нет… Я потому что разволновалась за твой список… Никаких близких - ну, как это…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Хорошо, ладно, какие проблемы! Позовем маму, и Витьку позовем, и*Татьяна* пусть приходит, а, гори оно все! Ну, иди сюда…
Эва подходит к Борису, они обнимаются.
ЭВА: (плачет) - Я так испугалась… куда я пойду, зима, холодно…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Неужели ушла бы?
ЭВА: Да, и ушла бы! Ты забыл про польскую гордость!
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: А вот ты не можешь свою польскую гордость куда-нибудь засунуть подальше?
ЭВА: А ты меня без моей гордости разлюбишь.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: А действительно, черт его знает… Эва…(целует ее) - Пойдем?
ЭВА: Что, прямо сейчас?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Прямо сейчас, а чего ждать? Или что тебе надо, с Лехом Валенсой посоветоваться?
ЭВА: Может, после обеда?
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Начинается.
ЭВА: Да что начинается, ничего не начинается… Ты меня так расстроил, у меня нервы дрожат… Пообедаем и пойдем, честное слово.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ладно, давай тогда по маленькой накатим за мир и дружбу между народами.
ЭВА: Давай, накатим, Боричек…Только я что-нибудь сладкое…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Все-то тебя тянет на сладкое. Располнеешь скоро.
ЭВА: Глупости, Боричек, я всегда слежу за собой.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Растолстеешь, я тобой разведусь и женюсь на модели. Чтоб два доска, два соска, посредине гвоздик.
ЭВА: Фи, Боричек, как ты огрубел там в своем департаменте…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ну, еще накатим, графиня Шепальска?
ЭВА: Давай…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Песенку спой мне - ту, Вовки*Москвина*, про Вавилонскую башню.
ЭВА: (поет) А когда, а когда
Навсегда улеглись
В наших мудрых сердцах
Немудреные страсти
Мы как два муравья
Создавать принялись
Вавилонскую башню
Семейного счастья.
А когда, а когда
После тягостных мук
Водрузилась она
С виду неколебима -
То взойдя на нее
Мы услышали вдруг,
Что на разных с тобой языках говорим мы…
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Слушай, Эвка, бери список на юбилей. Давай действительно Володю *Москвина* позовем - помнишь, мы одно время дружили.
ЭВА: Боричек, он три года как умер.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Ох ты, я не знал.
ЭВА: Я говорила тебе. (Становится у окна).
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Значит, мимо головы пролетело. Ну, так давай, посмотрим, кого еще звать. Ты думаешь, стоит маму тащить? Не знаю, не знаю. Старые люди - это, знаешь… старые люди. Потом, ты говоришь, *Татьяна*, бывшая моя…Тут тоже засада… придет еще с эдаким укоряющим лицом… Эва!
Эва молчит, плечи ее вздрагивают.
БОРИС ПЕТРОВИЧ: Эва! Ты что молчишь- помалкиваешь, а? Э-Ва!
ЭВА молчит. 
(Конец второго па-де-де)

----------


## Lampada

*НЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ БИСКВИТЫ В ПЛОХОМ НАСТРОЕНИИ* 
Действующие лица: *РЕГИНА**МИСТЕР ИКС*_Действие происходит в Петербурге, осенью.
Бар из простых, дешёвых, столы деревянные. Вошедший мужчина задумчиво и с удовольствием разглядывает ряды бутылок._ 
ГОЛОС БУФЕТЧИЦЫ: Мужчина, вы что хотели?
МУЖЧИНА (весело) - Почему - хотели. Я и сейчас хочу.  _ГОЛОС фыркает.
В баре заиграла музыка, запел Кий Метов или Алёна Апина, или ещё кто, родимый и ужасный. Мужчина серьёзно читает меню._ 
МУЖЧИНА (буфетчице) - Значит, так, родная… коньячку.. сто пятьдесят… ну, и лимончика. Есть лимончик?
ГОЛОС БУФЕТЧИЦЫ (игриво) - Только для вас.  _РЕГИНА, эффектная, немолодая, с лицом итальянской трагической актрисы, в черном пальто, ярко накрашенная - вошла в бар, отрешенно глянула кругом, присела в углу. Закурила.
Мужчина заметил её, покумекал, взял свой заказ и решился подойти._ 
МУЖЧИНА: Простите, у вас не занято?
РЕГИНА: Вы прекрасно видите, что нет.
МУЖЧИНА: Может, вы кого ждёте.
РЕГИНА: Я уже всего дождалась.
МУЖЧИНА - Мне показалось - у вас беспокойство в глазах.
РЕГИНА: Не стоит так внимательно смотреть в мои глаза.
МУЖЧИНА: Что, думаете, я пропаду?
ЖЕНЩИНА: Думаю - да.
МУЖЧИНА: А точно, в вас есть что-то… Вы, наверное, обладаете сверхъестественными способностями?
РЕГИНА: Да я только сверхъестественными способностями и обладаю.
Естественные все отсохли.
МУЖЧИНА: - Здесь неплохо, правда?
РЕГИНА: Это самая грязная забегаловка во всем районе. Никогда не вытряхивают пепельницы. У буфетчицы есть сын. Он часто сидит и читает.
Зачем он читает? Брось эти глупости, мальчик.
МУЖЧИНА: А мне как-то понравилось. Просто у меня - хорошее настроение.
Можно, извините, я вас угощу?
РЕГИНА: Можно. Я пью коньяк.
МУЖЧИНА: Вот, хорошо! А то я однажды так попал. Так возмущалась женщина - думаете, я хуже вас? Думаете, я заплатить не могу за себя? Унизить меня хотите? Оказалось - феминистка. О, Господи. Ещё тоже, мало нам головной боли, да?
РЕГИНА - Я уважаю светлые идеалы феминизма, но совершенно не собираюсь воплощать их в жизнь. Я решительно всем разрешаю за себя платить.
Мужчины меня погубили, так пусть хоть чуток потратятся.
МУЖЧИНА: Минуточку… я коньячок… тема такая интересная…
Слышно, (но не видно), как вошла шумная кампания, в подпитии и преддверии скандала.
МУЖЧИНА: Прошу! За наше знакомство! Меня зовут…
ЖЕНЩИНА: Нет. Не надо. Я буду звать вас - мистер Икс.
МУЖЧИНА: Пусть я буду мистер Икс. А вы?
РЕГИНА: Меня зовут Регина.
МУЖЧИНА. Регина. Значит, королева.
РЕГИНА: Женщины с экзотическими именами редко бывают счастливы.
МУЖЧИНА: Вот вы сказали - мужчины меня погубили. Как это они вас погубили? Незаметно, что вы погибшая.
РЕГИНА: Как погубили? Вы разве не знаете, как это бывает? Вы сами-то что, никого не губили? А в юности? Какая-нибудь девушка разве не съела из-за вас свою аптечку? А потом её привезли в дурдом. А когда привезли, она увидела на полу зелёных червячков, сняла туфельку и ну их бить и приговаривать: а еще больница, называется! Развели всякую дрянь на полу! (хохочет).
МИСТЕР ИКС (сочувственно) - Это, наверное, с вами так было?
РЕГИНА: Было, не было, со мной, не со мной… не всё ли равно. А ваша совесть, значит, совсем чиста?
Вошедшая компания что-то забузила. «Валя, я тебя умоляю, Валя! - пищала женщина. «Ты, давай, полегче, давай». Разбили стакан.
МИСТЕР ИКС.: Мне, знаете, сорок с большим гаком. Совсем-то чистой совести в таком возрасте, я думаю, не бывает. Вы знаете…
РЕГИНА: Конечно, знаю. Но ваши жалкие тайны меня не волнуют.
МИСТЕР ИКС: А меня ваши тайны очень волнуют.
РЕГИНА: Я кажусь вам таинственной?
МИСТЕР ИКС - Да.  _Компания побузила и стихла, как ветер. Наоборот, впали в благодушие, стали напевать._ 
РЕГИНА: Вы не находите, что мои серьги слишком крупны?
МИСТЕР ИКС - Нет, ничего.
РЕГИНА: А как я раскрашена! Это же вульгарно - так краситься. И ни к чему. Возраст-то не скроешь. Ведь это ужасно, когда женщина теряет чувство времени?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Ничего не вижу вульгарного. Просто вы хотите обратить на себя внимание. Это ваше право.
РЕГИНА: Отчего вы так доверчивы, мистер Икс?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Родился такой.
РЕГИНА: А вдруг я в сговоре с буфетчицей? Сейчас мы вам клофелинчику в коньячок, и привет. Проснетесь утром, голенький и холодненький, на сырой земле. Где деньги, где документы? У вчерашней чаровницы. Где чаровница? Ау.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Если вы так говорите, вряд ли сделаете.
РЕГИНА: Может, у меня на уме что похуже.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Совсем я вас не боюсь. Вы, Регина, никому не может принести вреда. Кроме себя.
РЕГИНА: А вы не просты, мистер Икс.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я людей-то видел - перевидел всяких.  _Скандальная компания взялась подпевать песне «Ах, какая женщина». Орут с надрывом и пьяным восторгом. Регина смотрит на них с ненавистью._ 
РЕГИНА: Уроды. Ну, мистер Икс, так я кто, по вашему? Одинокая леди в поисках приключений?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Со мной какие могут быть приключения? Я человек мирный.
РЕГИНА: А я - нет. Я немирный человек.  _Регина, в строгом черном платье, стоит одна на пустой сцене в луче прожектора. В зале один человек- мистер Икс, неотрывно глядящий на нее.
Такой театр одной актрисы._ 
РЕГИНА: Я знаете, кому завидую? Святым и преступникам. Потому, что они решились. Понимаете? Они решились пойти - одни вверх, другие вниз. Все равно, куда идёшь, главное - смелость. А мы проживём всю жизнь, так и не узнав, на что мы способны. Может, я в душе выдающийся убийца. Если б я решилась хоть на крошечное убийство! Я сегодня видела кучу людей, которых бы с удовольствием прикончила. О, как бы все запрыгали вокруг меня - ангелы, черти, адвокаты, следователи, газетчики, все, все! А так я никому не интересна. Какая-то молекула. Старая, больная молекула.
Опять бар. Мистер Икс глядит на Регину сочувственно.
МИСТЕР ИКС: А вот… просто жить. Жить. В мире.
РЕГИНА: Я не умею просто жить. Я бы ещё с вами выпила.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Ради бога! Конечно! (отходит к буфету) ГОЛОС РЕБЕНКА: Мама!
ГОЛОС БУФЕТЧИЦЫ: Что тебе, детка?
ГОЛОС МАЛЬЧИКА: Смотри, тут у меня, в учебнике нарисовано, какая хорошая планета - Юпитер. Какая большая… Я бы хотел туда.
РЕГИНА (глядя вслед мистеру Иксу). Нет, не глупый. Кажется, добрый. Но всё равно идиот.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я вижу, у вас плохое настроение. На душе тяжело. Расскажите мне, что случилось. С незнакомыми людьми легко разговаривать.
РЕГИНА: С людьми легко быть не может.
МИСТЕР ИКС: А вы кто по профессии?
РЕГИНА: По профессии я - никто. Такое профессиональное никто. А вы?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я - кондитер. С большим стажем.
РЕГИНА: Кон - ди - тер? Вот это да. Как из детской книжки - Жил-был кондитер грустный На крохотном островке И торт большой и вкусный Весь день жевал в тоске…
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я - весёлый кондитер. Я вообще-то сам не из Питера. Город Славск - знаете?
РЕГИНА: Понятия не имею.
МИСТР ИКС: Что вы, это сердце России.
РЕГИНА: Кой мне черт сердце России?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Какая вы нервная. Не люблю хвастаться, но я - знаменитый кондитер. Только что вышел в финал всероссийского конкурса. Буквально, как раз - сегодня. А финал завтра. Мне даже работу предложили тут, у вас… так что, может, сделаюсь я этим… петербуржцем.
РЕГИНА: У вас - конкурсы?
МИСТЕР ИКС: А как же! Я на бисквитах вышел. Я, может, первый в стране по бисквитам.
РЕГИНА: По бисквитам?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да что вы как заколдованная! Вы что, не знаете, что такое бисквиты?
РЕГИНА: Что-то мне в последнее время было не до бисквитов.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Зря.
РЕГИНА: И что, эти ваши бисквиты помогают вам жить?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Конечно. Еще как помогают!
Мистер Икс на воображаемой кухне - в белом халате и колпаке.
МИСТЕР ИКС.: Я и вас могу научить. Только сразу не получится. Продукты нужны самые простые - яйца, сахар, мука - но важна последовательность и осторожность. И вдохновение, да! И есть один секрет: никогда, слышите?
Никогда. Никогда не делайте бисквиты в плохом настроении. Они не взойдут! Не будет этой, знаете, нежности, легкости… воздуха. Ведь вот, скажем, яйца и мука. Они разной природы. Они в общем друг друга не хотят, скажем прямо. Их надо приручить, уговорить, уболтать… обмануть немножко. А настоящий кондитер - это фокусник, волшебник, милый обманщик! Короче, продукты надо заморочить, выбить из них это упрямство, эту их косность, нежелание мешаться друг с другом. И вот постепенно они начинают вам доверять. Они забывают о себе. Впадают в экстаз. Раз! И в огонь. И мгновение остановилось. Вы победили, и это бисквит.
РЕГИНА впечатлилась, но виду не показала.
РЕГИНА - Я не ем сладкого.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Хотите, я для вас сделаю бисквит. Самый лучший. Королевский!
Бисквит «Регина»!  _Компания в баре опять завыла дурными голосами._ 
РЕГИНА. - Да уймитесь вы. Чтоб я больше слова этого не слышала. Чушь какая-то. Бред. Кондитер, продукты разной природы… Кстати, о бисквитах - это вы ко мне в гости собрались, бисквиты свои варить?
МИСТЕР ИКС - Нет, их не варят, их пекут.
РЕГИНА: И где вы собираетесь их печь?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Можно в духовке. Тут главное…
РЕГИНА: Тут главное, что в моей духовке.
МИСТЕР ИКС. - Я вижу, вам грустно. Я не помешаю. Как вы захотите, так и будет. У меня, понимаете, тут в Питере - ну никогошеньки знакомых.
РЕГИНА: Мне грустно, да. Я живой человек, а не кондитер.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я тоже человек живой. Это просто такая профессия.
РЕГИНА: Профессия - это уродство. Способ забыть о жизни. В раю не было профессий.
МИСТЕР ИКС: В раю, конечно, не было. Бог сам всё за всех делал.
РЕГИНА: А как вы думаете, если его хорошенько попросить, может, он опять согласится?
МИСТЕР ИКС: А мы что будем делать? Я стану никому не нужен.
РЕГИНА: И бисквиты ваши будут не нужны.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Жалко.
РЕГИНА: Ничего не жалко! Вот эгоист. Из-за такой ерунды лишает человечество счастья.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я так крупно не думаю.
РЕГИНА: Понимаю. Когда вам думать. У вас же - профессия. Мужчины так боятся жизни, что всегда выдумывают себе работу.
МИСТЕР ИКС: А как же! А жить на что, интересно?
РЕГИНА: А, пустяки. Бог денежек пошлёт. Я вот не работаю, а живу. Да мне надо немного. Я ем мало, одежду сама шью, а коньяк мне мужчины покупают.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Хорошо вам живётся.
РЕГИНА: Ну, будем осматривать мою духовку, мистер кондитер?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Регина! Вы - чудесная женщина, честное слово!
РЕГИНА: Чудеса только начинаются. Пойдемте скорее, а то я сдохну от этой музыки.
Регина и мистер Икс на улице. Хотят перейти дорогу, а машины не останавливаются. Регина машет руками, ругается.
РЕГИНА: Сволочи! Ублюдки! Русские свиньи! Уроды!
МИСТЕР ИКС: Региночка, золотая моя, тихо, тихо. Боже мой, дорогая моя, нельзя так орать.
РЕГИНА: Куда рветесь, кретины - в могилу? (плюёт вслед машине).
МИСТЕР ИКС: Тише, Региночка, это ужасно вредно - так кричать.
Регина делает величественный жест: Вы видите, что это?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да. Это - пешеходный переход.
РЕГИНА: Хоть одна сука остановилась, чтобы нас пропустить?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Нет. Ни одна сука не остановилась, чтоб нас пропустить.
РЕГИНА: А вы когда-нибудь видели, чтоб хоть одна сука остановилась на пешеходном переходе?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Много раз видел.
РЕГИНА: Ну, это, наверное, в городе Славск.
МИСТЕР ИКС: У нас-то, конечно, в этом смысле - полный рай… Тридцать иномарок всего на город, у кого, все знают…
Регина и мистер Икс заходят в магазин. Пустынно.
РЕГИНА: Ну, и что? Какого вы тут коньяка хотите, в этом, извините за выражение, магазине? Вы гляньте на эти рожи. Тут всё фальшивое. Так они и надувают друг дружку всю дорогу. Этот коньяк фальшивый продаст, а тот бензин разбавленный нальет, а у того машина ворованная, так и живут.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Регина, вы теряете энергию. Спокойно. У меня свой метод.  _Подходит к прилавку и глядит пристально, пронзительно и нежно невидимому продавцу в глаза._ 
МИСТЕР ИКС: Сынок, такое дело. Коньяк нужен, и жить хочется.
ГОЛОС ПРОДАВЦА: Возьмите водку… ливизовскую…  _Регина аплодирует.
Регина и мистер Икс поднимаются по лестнице._ 
МИСТЕР ИКС: Вот, раз мы с вами всё купили, для бисквита, я вам его попозже и сделаю, обязательно. А меня в гостинице «Север» поселили, ничего так, только шумно очень, и тараканы…
РЕГИНА: Сшила черное пальто. Две недели сидела. Стильно, эффектно, бледное лицо, серебряные серьги… Каждый вечер замываю грязь. Потому что русские свиньи не убирают свои свинские улицы. Двадцать первый век, обратите внимание! Двадцать первый! Грязь как при царе Горохе.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Я вас умоляю не ругаться. Сколько энергии вы зря тратите! С ума сойти!
РЕГИНА: Да я сама русская свинья. Сейчас сами убедитесь.  _Квартира Регины. Артистический беспорядок соединен со следами многолетней разрухи. Последствия протечек на потолке. Черные шторы.
Много фотографий, искусственных цветов. Картины, куклы, маски. Афиша с изображением Регины и надписью: «автор-исполнитель_  _РЕГИНА МОРСКАЯ. Дом учёных, 18 апреля.» Диван накрыт куском бархата. На столе клочки разных материй.
Мистер Икс ошеломлен._ 
МИСТЕР ИКС: Значит, вы тут и живете.
РЕГИНА. - Что, удивлены? Снимайте пальто, бросайте где хотите. У меня вешалки нет.  _Мистер Икс пристраивает пальто на диване, пытается расчистить уголок на столе, выкладывая покупки._ 
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да, жилище интересное. Регина Морская._ (Нашёл книгу на столе)._ Вот оно что. Регина Морская. Это ваша книга?_ (читает)_ Стихи разных лет. _Регина достает две стопки, где-то завалявшиеся в книгах._ 
РЕГИНА:- Да. Моя книга.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Так вы - поэтесса?
РЕГИНА: Нет. Я бездарность. Я просто люблю писать стихи. Они плохие. Совсем.
МИСТЕР ИКС (открывает книгу наугад):
Глазами жёлтыми вновь осень смотрит вдаль, Тягучий взгляд, больной и неотвязный.
Ей жаль всего, ей ничего не жаль,
И вдоль дорог уже желтеют вязы…
Почему плохие, совсем неплохие. Уже-желтеют как-то не очень,а так…
РЕГИНА: Помолчите, пожалуйста! Без вашей критики обойдусь!
МИСТЕР ИКС: Не буду. Я люблю стихи, вообще… Региночка, а нельзя стопочки помыть? И пару бы тарелочек?
РЕГИНА: Водка убивает микробы. Тарелок нет и не будет.
Садится с трагическим видом на единственный стул.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да я сам, сам, сидите, пожалуйста, отдыхайте…
Свет гаснет и зажигается - оказывается, что праздник удался. Мистер Икс накрыл чисто, умело. Парочка наша сидела в дыму и чаду, говорила мирно.
РЕГИНА: Столько талантов было! И пою, и танцую, и стихи пишу… А потом оказалось, что молодость и была талантом. И всё прошло вместе с ней.
Очнулась, когда за сорок перевалило - ни семьи, ни профессии, ничего…
Чему училась, всё забыла. Кружок рисования веду, и то из милости дают.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Хорошая это водочка у вас, мягкая. У нас в Славске тоже хорошая водочка, особенно такая, называется - «Берёзовая». Но я не злоупотребляю, нет, давно уж нет. У меня дом, сад большой. Жена умерла три года назад. Такая нелепость, молодая женщина, сгорела от рака в два месяца. Сын взрослый. Как я сегодня вышел, а! Делали торты, на скорость, ну, и на фантазию. Ничего, знай наших, мы из Славска! Этот пижон московский цукатов навалил, думал нас удивить. Ха-ха. Вот что я вам скажу. Ха-ха. А мы без цукатов, мы мармеладиком переложили, и давай Бог здоровья…
РЕГИНА: Я не умею обыкновенно жить. Не понимаю, как заполнять минуты, часы, дни… У меня длинное огромное время, и оно тянется, тянется…
МИСТЕР ИКС: Такое хорошее настроение у меня! Наверное, месяца три не было такого настроения! Я вот у вас в Питере поселюсь, буду к вам в гости ходить, согласны? Регина Морская! Спойте мне, моя царица!
Регина встает, покачиваясь, пересаживается за пианино. - Вы меня напоили, я хожу с трудом. Пой ему. Сам пой, кондитер. Кондуктор…
Ничего не помню.
Перебирает клавиши. ПоётПлывет пароходик Невой-рекой, Всё мимо проходит, А ты со мной.
Забавное «здрасьте!»,
Смешливый «привет!»,
Бумажное счастье -
Счастливый билет.
На солнечных зайцев
Гляжу в тоске
Охоту смеяться
Держу в руке.
Забавное «здрасьте!»
Смешливый «привет!»
Бумажное счастье,
Счастливый билет.
На палубе стыну,
Скрывая боль,
Куда не прикину,
А в сумме ноль.
Забавное… а-а…
Смешливый - а-а…
Бумажное а-а…
Счастливый а-а…
Плывёт пароходик
Невой-рекой
Всё мимо проходит,
А ты со мной.
Забавное «здрасьте!»
Смешливый привет,
Бумажное счастье,
Счастливый билет. (стихи Владимира*Москвина ::  МИСТЕР ИКС: Спасибо вам. Эх, какая вы женщина… как в сказке. Я песню эту не знаю.
Я из культурной семьи, вы не думайте. Мама в кино работала, билетером.
Регина уронила голову на руки, плачет. Мистер Икс гладит ей по голове, спине, рукам, он удручен и тронут.
МИСТЕР ИКС:- Что, что такое? Золотая моя!
РЕГИНА: Я вам нравлюсь?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Очень! Ужасно нравитесь!
РЕГИНА: Вы обещаете выполнить мою просьбу?
МИСТЕР ИКС: Обещаю. Хоть Луну с неба. Что хотите.
РЕГИНА: Вы не могли бы меня убить?
Мистер Икс огорошен.
РЕГИНА: Я прошу вас меня убить.
Мистер Икс молча мотает головой.
РЕГИНА: Я какая-то ошибка природы. Я даже никогда не была беременной. Я низачем, ни к чему, понимаете? Я хочу умереть, и не могу сама. У меня всё готово, смотрите - вот записка. Что никого не винить. Завещание, ну, тут подруге одной кое-что, немножко украшений есть, бусы жемчужные, настоящие. Мы всё вытрем, все отпечатки пальцев, я приму снотворное, а вы включите духовку, и пойдете себе. Никто не подумает на вас, никто не видел. Тем более записка. А вы доброе дело сделаете, вас Бог наградит.
Вы же мне обещали!
МИСТЕР ИКС: Какое доброе дело, стыдно слушать. Вы что! Вы что! Я верующий человек!
РЕГИНА: Я вас прошу, умоляю, вы добрый, вы такой милый, послушайте, нет сил жить и нет сил умереть…
Становится на колени, плачет. Испугался веселый кондитер.
РЕГИНА: Регина Морская! Какой вздор! Регина Морская! Надо же было выдумать, идиотка, я Женя, Женя Капустина, в Герцена училась… Я усну, вы уйдете, только духовку включить. Одной дурой будет меньше на свете.
Целый день ходила сегодня, думала, решалась, пойми меня, добрый, хороший человек… Мне тут всё противно, всё ужасно противно, холодно… Не нужно меня совсем… Вот я таблеточку приму, и спать. Платье хорошее, чулки снять только. Я тут лягу, а тут записка. А мужья мои все разьехались, один в Израиль, другой в Америку… А вы на могилу приходите ко мне. Бисквиты свои птицам покрошите.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Хорошо. Я согласен.
РЕГИНА: Вы обещали.
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да. Я всё сделаю. _Регина улеглась на диванчик, мистер Икс пристроился рядом, гладит ее по лицу._
МИСТЕР ИКС: Спи, спи, дорогая моя.
РЕГИНА: Но ты обещал! Ты добрый… Только я не ем ничего сладкого. Я так мало ела… всё только пью. Я ничего готовить не умею. _(засыпая)…_
Стихи, они говорят, за свой счет можно… напечатать… а у меня никакого своего счёта… опоздала на продлёнку, такая гадина эта директорша… мне вчера пятьдесят два года, мама когда умерла, пятьдесят пять было всего… и зачем столько времени… а я просто засну…
МИСТЕР ИКС: Да, да, спи, Регина Морская, спи. _Регина уснула._
МИСТЕР ИКС: Что мне с вами делать, что делать! Женщины - это… Господи прости, смотрю и плачу… Кухня такая запущенная, надо помыть. (засучивает рукава) - Ну, что, Илья Иванович, за работу. Этой судьбы нам не переменить, так хотя бы оставим в ней свой вкусный след. Регина моя морская, проснешься - помяни меня, не сердись… Да… напряженка вот оказалась с сексом в Питере, а я думал - вторая столица, они тут веселые, на все готовые… Вона… Опять сорвалось… Такое дело вроде простое, а как всё сложно, Господи ты боже мой…  _Под бодрую музыку, МИСТЕР ИКС занимается уборкой и приготовлением бисквита..._ 
ГОЛОС: (после шумной, торжественной музыки): А теперь: наш Гран-при. Для объявления итогов конкурса слово имеет… Степан Кузьмич Лурье!
ГОЛОС ЛУРЬЕ: Так-так… Волнуюсь… Итак: Гран-при второго всероссийского конкурса на звание «Кондитер года» присуждён…это лучший из лучших… это волшебник вкуса и магистр сладких наук… Илья Иванович Песков! Город Славск!
Фанфары.
Утро. Регина просыпается. Она долго кряхтит, стонет. Потом видит перед собою на столе бисквит, оставленный добрым кондитером. Пробует, ей нравится. Отколупывает кусочки. Берет визитную карточку.
РЕГИНА (читает): Илья Иванович Песков. О, Господи… Что это, кто это…
Что вчера было - ничего не помню. Вроде я в бар зашла… а потом что?
Ведь сколько раз говорила себе, говорила - не пей с утра, идиотка, не пей, не пей… О, Господи. (жуёт бисквит). Вкусно… Аа, тот мужчина в баре, аа, что-то припоминаю… домой пошли… а потом что? странно.
Первый раз с утра за сто лет - настроение ничего себе. Даже… хорошее.
Господи, определённо - хорошее настроение. А почему - неизвестно. Всегда так - когда плохое настроение - всё понятно, почему, а когда хорошее - черт его знает, с чего! 
Конец

----------

